# NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) 2 Audio Codec Interface driver version 5.10.00.6280



## PEshman (Sep 8, 2008)

I am looking for the NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio Codec Interface driver version 5.10.00.6280 for Windows XP SP2. I can find all sorts of sites with driver scanning utilities (for $30) but I haven't been able to find a site to download the correct driver. The computer is an ASUS A7N8X Deluxe motherboard with onboard NVIDIA audio. The chip shows nForce 2 MCP-T. Can anyone point me to the correct website and file name? Thank you.ray:


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Asus might be a good place
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## PEshman (Sep 8, 2008)

The ASUS web site has an older version. Thanks anyway but I had already tried that. PC Pitstop Overdrive scan tells me I need the version 5.10.00.6280 dated 1/23/2008. It calls it the "NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio Codec Interface". The designation on the chip is NVIDIA nForce 2 MCP-T. Thanks.


----------

